# Help! What should I do?



## deernbass (Jun 28, 2017)

Thinking of taking a weekend trip to somewhere in Florida with my girlfriend the weekend of the 8th, the main goal of this trip would be to put her on some fish we can't catch here regularly(we live in Brunswick)  and enjoy some scenery and clearer water. I'm planning on taking our 17' Carolina skiff and I've got gear to do most anything being that all I do here in Brunswick is fish saltwater. I was considering ft pierce but I'm open to suggestions for good snook, Goliath grouper, nearshore snapper or any other suggestions that would make for a fun weekend!


----------



## mlbowfin (Jun 28, 2017)

good luck finding a place near the water with only a week and a half to reserve a room! how far out are willing to take that skiff?


----------



## deernbass (Jun 28, 2017)

Been taking small boats offshore for quite a while but would like to stay within 4-5 miles with this one. Staying right on the waters not necessarily a big deal.


----------



## teethdoc (Jun 28, 2017)

What do you catch now?


----------



## deernbass (Jun 28, 2017)

teethdoc said:


> What do you catch now?



Spanish, kings, trout, reds, flounder, shark. Gonna try for tarpon soon


----------



## Limitless (Jun 29, 2017)

Consider the Gulf - Panama City Beach, Destin, etc.  Red Snapper season is open Friday, Saturday and Sunday and there are numerous public numbers inside 5 miles that will put you in 65'-70'.  You can also get decent Mangroves, White Snapper, B-liners, etc., and troll for Kings.  Inshore you'll have shots at Reds and Trout in the back.


----------



## teethdoc (Jun 29, 2017)

Limitless said:


> Consider the Gulf - Panama City Beach, Destin, etc.  Red Snapper season is open Friday, Saturday and Sunday and there are numerous public numbers inside 5 miles that will put you in 65'-70'.  You can also get decent Mangroves, White Snapper, B-liners, etc., and troll for Kings.  Inshore you'll have shots at Reds and Trout in the back.


What he said.  If you want a longer tow, head down south of Tampa to the Boca Grande area and see if you can't get on some tarpon in the pass.


----------



## IIICrkRepr (Jun 29, 2017)

teethdoc said:


> What he said.  If you want a longer tow, head down south of Tampa to the Boca Grande area and see if you can't get on some tarpon in the pass.



Just got back from 4 days fishing the Sanibel Causeway and Pine Island Sound. Got into some trout, cobia, reds and some shark. Large snook are being caught off Caya Costa. Shouldn't have any issues finding a room in Ft Myers a few miles from a boat ramp.


----------



## dwhee87 (Jun 30, 2017)

About a mile out of the Pensacola pass is the USS Massachusetts wreck. It's basically only a partial hull, but is in about 30 feet of crystal clear water, and you can catch everything from kings to snapper to trigger fish around it. It is easy to find. The bow breaks the water at low tide.


----------

